# Wah Pedals-Please Answer



## GuitarSkater (Nov 17, 2008)

i wanted to get a wah, nut i can't decide between which ones i like:

Slash Crybaby
Zakk Wylde Crybaby
Kirk Hammet Crybaby
Regular Crybaby

out of those 4, which one would you guys say is the best?

i none of those are good, which ones would you roccomend to get. But nit too expensive.

Thanks,

GuitarSkater

:rockon2:


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

If you haven't owned a wah before and are just starting with the effect, I would go with the regular crybaby until you decide whether you like wah pedals and/or find them useful.

Some of the features on the signature wahs, like Q setting, might just get in the way of you using the pedal.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

A regular Crybaby has always done the trick for me. Others have come and gone but the Crybaby remains. Maybe it's habit, familiarity, or just being stuck in my ways. Some of the other pedals in the Dunlop catalogue look tempting.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

None of the above! :smile:

Morley Bad Horsie 2 would be my pick over all of those.


----------



## GuitarSkater (Nov 17, 2008)

hollowbody said:


> If you haven't owned a wah before and are just starting with the effect, I would go with the regular crybaby until you decide whether you like wah pedals and/or find them useful.
> 
> Some of the features on the signature wahs, like Q setting, might just get in the way of you using the pedal.


so would u get this then?

http://www.long-mcquade.com/?page=products&ProductsID=2444


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

GuitarSkater said:


> so would u get this then?
> 
> http://www.long-mcquade.com/?page=products&ProductsID=2444


No, I would go with the plain jane model, this one

The one you posted has the "better" inductor, but honestly, if you haven't used a wah at all before, how would you know if it's better? You have no frame of reference. Might as well go with the regular Crybaby and see what happens. Like a lot of people, you might find that the plain old Crybaby is exactly what you're looking for in a wah.

Also, if you're going to buy one, go used. You can find on Craigslist and Kijiji for around 60 bucks or so.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

iaresee said:


> None of the above! :smile:
> 
> Morley Bad Horsie 2 would be my pick over all of those.


Haha, leave it to you to be the lone dissenter!

The Morley's do have the auto-on feature which is super handy, especially when you want to wah for a quick passage and then turn it off immediately.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Try BBE wah - they are awesome! I was using an Area 51 wah for years, just bought the BBE on a whim last winter and I love it.

AJC


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

hollowbody said:


> Haha, leave it to you to be the lone dissenter!
> 
> The Morley's do have the auto-on feature which is super handy, especially when you want to wah for a quick passage and then turn it off immediately.


I am nothing if not consistent with my dissent. :smile:


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

GuitarSkater said:


> so would u get this then?
> 
> http://www.long-mcquade.com/?page=products&ProductsID=2444


This is the Wah that I use. Tone-wise, it's great ... I had it and the original side by side when I was buying mine and the fasel does definitely have a better sound (IMO of course). The only downside is the lack of an LED indicator to know when it's on/off, which unfortunately is something that really bothers me and will likely result in me eventually replacing it.

There are plenty of great Wahs out there to choose from though, I'd suggest heading down to your local store and trying out as many as you can if at all possible.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

Brennan said:


> The only downside is the lack of an LED indicator to know when it's on/off, which unfortunately is something that really bothers me and will likely result in me eventually replacing it.


That's pretty easy to fix. If you'd like, I can give you a hand with that mod. Bring another guitar player over to the mod side of the force.


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

+1 on the Morley Bad Horsie....I love mine!


----------



## forum_crawler (Sep 25, 2008)

I would provably consider the new CAE wah pedal, or the 535Q and cover all my bases.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

iaresee said:


> That's pretty easy to fix. If you'd like, I can give you a hand with that mod. Bring another guitar player over to the mod side of the force.


That would be cool. I had researched modding it a while ago, but all of the outlines I could find worked with every version of the GCB-95 but the one I have (apparently the gcb-95f is harder to mod for some reason?).


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

Brennan said:


> That would be cool. I had researched modding it a while ago, but all of the outlines I could find worked with every version of the GCB-95 but the one I have (apparently the gcb-95f is harder to mod for some reason?).


Can't hurt to crack it open and take a look! I've got a TB GCB-95 with LED here for reference. It uses a 3PDT -- one pole simply switches the LED on/off. The other two poles switch out input and output from the wah board. When it's "on" the output of the board runs to the tip on the jack, and the input tip runs to the input on the board. When it's "off" the tips of the jacks are connected. Ground is always tied together in any state.


----------



## Shiny_Beast (Apr 16, 2009)

The basic crybabys have a decent quack effect, but there's no smoothness to the sweep and I think there are many wahs that sounds way better, like this one

http://area51tubeaudiodesigns.com/M...ode=001&Product_Code=wah&Category_Code=cat001


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

I personally love my Fulltone Clyde Wah, but I would really check out the *Behringer Hellbabe* if I were you. Seriously, it is a whole lot of wah for only like 50 bucks. One thing great about it is that you just start rocking on it to start the wah and stop to go back to normal guitar. No need for a toe push. Anyways, I've been quite impressed by several Behringer pedals recently. INsanely good deals for the money, and performing better than competition twice the price.


----------



## customtone (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi Brennan. I can put an LED in that Wah for you. checkout my site @ http://www.customguitartone.com


----------



## customtone (Aug 6, 2009)

You really would be better off with a plane jane in my oppinion. The GCB 95, Hedrix wah or Vox 847. They are all reasonably priced and can often be found used for $50.00 or so. What is great about these is their ability to custom modify easily. True bypass, LED. Sweep and so on just to name a few mods.


----------



## jjpinpin (Aug 5, 2009)

I think the budda wah is the nicest sounding wah there is bar none
for a reasonably priced one with a few tonal options I would suggest either the 535q or the crybaby from hell
I would take a vox 847a reissue over a standard crybaby though, I find the crybabies that aren't true bypass, which is most of them, suck way too much tone when off
the new mxr one from custom audio looks pretty sweet as well


----------



## wintle (Mar 25, 2008)

customtone said:


> You really would be better off with a plane jane in my oppinion. The GCB 95, Hedrix wah or Vox 847. They are all reasonably priced and can often be found used for $50.00 or so. What is great about these is their ability to custom modify easily. True bypass, LED. Sweep and so on just to name a few mods.


+1

Buy a cheap used Crybaby or Vox and play with it for a while to figure out what you like and don't like about it. Then find the new or used wah that does exactly what you want (you've had time to determine your preferences), and sell the old one for roughly what you paid for it.

Way cheaper than buying new pedals and unloading them for a lot less than you paid for them when they don't work for you.

Just my 2 cents.

Cheers


----------

